# LW 90 new holland loader specs? reviews?



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

So I am looking at adding another loader to the fleet and have come across a couple New Holland loaders but there is very little info online about them. So who has any experience with them....


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Come on guys, someone here must have SOME experience with these things. I think I have a deal on one,but I would love a little input. They apparently are/were made by Fiat, but beyond that google has shown me nothing about their durability etc.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well I'm guessing there's a reason you don't see too many out in the field. As far as I'm concerned the only good thing NH makes is farm equipment. I guess their skidsteers are ok but I've never been a fan of their construction equipment. I can't really give you any input on the loaders since nobody around here has one but I figured I'd offer my .02. Hopefully someone will chime in with some experience on one. Good luck


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

The guy i worked for growing up bought two nh loaders a lw 90 and a smaller lw 30 i believe. They were both 2001's and are both still running strong. Mostly used in his garden center and now used for plowing they work good as far as i know. I dont think theyre the best machines but for snow only or light construction they should work good andtheyre alot cheaper than the other brands.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

My big debate is that I can buy a early 80`s CAT 920 with over 10 000 hours on it for $25 000 OR a NH lw90 1999 with 5000 hours on it for the same price.... now I love the older CAT machinery, runs forever and is easy to work on, but if the NH machine is just cheaper due to lack of popularity then I know which way I am going. However if the NH is just a unreliable money pit I would rather have the old CAT...


----------



## Cover Guy (Sep 30, 2009)

I can say one thing I won't by anything but NH skidsteers and I'm sure the loaders are made just as good I would go for it


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Cover Guy;1509713 said:


> I can say one thing I won't by anything but NH skidsteers and I'm sure the loaders are made just as good I would go for it


I am a Case guy myself, so as of last year I guess I like NH skids too... have you tried the new machines yet?


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

The LW90 should be the same as a Case 321. I personally would rather have the NH or Case over an old 920 but that's just me. That doesn't sound like a screaming deal. Does the NH have a quick tach or aux. hydraulics?


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

The NH is no where near a Case 321, 98hp machine with a powershift tranny. unless there is a 321 model I missed in my search?


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

buckwheat_la;1510108 said:


> The NH is no where near a Case 321, 98hp machine with a powershift tranny. unless there is a 321 model I missed in my search?


My bad, the LW80 is the same as the 321. Sorry about that.

Have you went and tried either loader out?


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

StuveCorp;1510148 said:


> My bad, the LW80 is the same as the 321. Sorry about that.
> 
> Have you went and tried either loader out?


Tried out the New Holland today, put my down payment on it. The fact is for $25 000 I can't really go wrong, it runs strong and even if I had to drop $10 000 in a rebuild I am still ahead. I also got a call that someone may have another 910 loader, and I have to say I love these 910's, very basic machines, small enough to get around small lots, but can still push like a damn...


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

We have a W130 NH. It is a rebranded Case 621E. Call you local case dealer and ask them if its rebranded Case or a true NH machine. The W130 is great. same as our 621E Check out exactly what kind of machine it is before you choose.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

DellDoug;1512521 said:


> We have a W130 NH. It is a rebranded Case 621E. Call you local case dealer and ask them if its rebranded Case or a true NH machine. The W130 is great. same as our 621E Check out exactly what kind of machine it is before you choose.


What's the difference in a rebranded machine ? Case an NH are basically the same? Why would it be important to know excatly which it is before buying?
Steve


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

DellDoug;1512521 said:


> We have a W130 NH. It is a rebranded Case 621E. Call you local case dealer and ask them if its rebranded Case or a true NH machine. The W130 is great. same as our 621E Check out exactly what kind of machine it is before you choose.





xtreem3d;1512948 said:


> What's the difference in a rebranded machine ? Case an NH are basically the same? Why would it be important to know excatly which it is before buying?
> Steve


I believe that all the designs are fiat designs anyways. It is interesting because it isn'tas big as the 621 and it is considered a compact loader, even though it weighs 16 000lbs and lifts 12 000lbs, awfully powerful for a compact I thought...

I looked for a 421 case but found very little info on it


----------

